# TRP EuroX cantilever?



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

My wife & I got Ritchey BreakAway cyclocross bikes for Christmas. Great bikes. Far exceeded our expectations. Only disappointment is the performance of the brakes.
TRP EuroX cantilevers. Is the poor braking due to adjustment? The brake pads? Or do the brakes themselves just suck? It's bad enough I've considered switching to Avid, the brand on my old cyclocross bike. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I have pretty cheap cantis on my voodoo: Avid Shorty 4's. 

I believe those are the lowest level of Shortys, but they're plenty strong for me even for racing cross. I'm ~140 lbs. Adjustment is a big deal, make sure you don't get chatter.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

There is the adjustment thing, but if the bikes are brand new, perhaps you just have to let the brake pads "seat" on the rim a little better.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*find a shop*

with an older mechanic. Say a guy who's been working on bikes since the 80s, or a dedicated cross nut.
It isn't your brakes, the TRPs are used by the pros, it's the set up.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bikephelps said:


> My wife & I got Ritchey BreakAway cyclocross bikes for Christmas. Great bikes. Far exceeded our expectations. Only disappointment is the performance of the brakes.
> TRP EuroX cantilevers. Is the poor braking due to adjustment? The brake pads? Or do the brakes themselves just suck? It's bad enough I've considered switching to Avid, the brand on my old cyclocross bike. Thanks in advance for any input.


I have switched to mini-V brakes on my Breakaway cyclocross.
Works well.
Are you using road brake levers or the cyclocross specific ones? Amount of cable pull is different, which may account for poor performance.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I would assume the pros use new Shimano integrated levers with their TRP brakes. If so, it's probably an adjustment issue.
I'll try a different mechanic (other than the original mechanic that installed the brakes) & hopefully that will solve the issue.
I appreciate everyone's input. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Sell the canti's and run the TRP CX9 (Shimano) or CX8.4 (SRAM) mini-V's, it's by far the best upgrade you can do to your CX bike. Even well setup canti's (a rarity) feel average when compared to v-brakes.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Kool Stop Salmon pads helped my TRPs work better. 

I'll second the motion of what ATP sez: find someone that knows cantis. If you're in the DC area, I can help. Otherwise??

M


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

If I could take the opportunity to gain some knowledge, would mini-Vs fit on any cyclocross bike that came with cantilievers? And specifically the Giant TCX (2011 0r 2012)? 

Also, I don't know if it's relevant but I read a review that criticized the TCX for not having a fork-mounted brake mount (I think it's under the stem?). Why does that matter and does it influence the types of brakes that can be used?

Thanks


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Could be just the adjustment. I had a super hard time keeping my old Kore+ cantis centered and able to give me enough power on my 09 Jake. Switched to TRP CX8.4 (better for STI levers) after 2 weeks and talk about a world of difference. I went from taking 20+ ft to stop (think pull foot out of clip and double-hop to stop) to stopping on a dime.

Try and get the Euro-X to work properly through a good canti mechanic. If not you cant go wrong with Mini-Vs.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

dumalam said:


> If I could take the opportunity to gain some knowledge, would mini-Vs fit on any cyclocross bike that came with cantilievers? And specifically the Giant TCX (2011 0r 2012)?
> 
> Also, I don't know if it's relevant but I read a review that criticized the TCX for not having a fork-mounted brake mount (I think it's under the stem?). Why does that matter and does it influence the types of brakes that can be used?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, the mini-v's would be suitable replacements for any cantis. 
The fork mounted cable stop absent from the TCX helps reduce/eliminate brake chatter when using cantis. Either way cantis or mini-v's are appropriate.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Mini-v's are great unless you need lots of tire/fender clearance. The TRP CX8.4s would barely clear a 650x38B tire on my Rawland rSogn. Bigger tires or fenders were absolutely out of the question. the CX9s would have offered a bit more clearance, but would have required more cable pull.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

I have a set of EuroX canti's on my ss cross bike. They stop fine. That said, the Paul's and the Avid Shorty Ultimates on my other cross bikes are notably more powerful, but setup is key with any brake. Kool Stop or SwissStop pads will help as well.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

dumalam said:


> If I could take the opportunity to gain some knowledge, would mini-Vs fit on any cyclocross bike that came with cantilievers? And specifically the Giant TCX (2011 0r 2012)?
> 
> Also, I don't know if it's relevant but I read a review that criticized the TCX for not having a fork-mounted brake mount (I think it's under the stem?). Why does that matter and does it influence the types of brakes that can be used?
> 
> Thanks


I put them on the same bike, the TCX, works perfectly. Some argue the lower the cable hanger is, the better the canti performance and less chatter. The TCX has a very high cable hanger and therefore is prone to front brake performance issues if the brakes aren't setup perfectly.... I never had a problem on my TCX, but I spend a fair bit of time doing maintenance and use my CX bike in the hills so I set the brakes up accordingly. Now that I have the TRP Mini-Vs on there everything just works, and stopping power is much improved. (and Mini-Vs don't use the cable hangers.)


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

Great. Thanks for the info. So I understand that a 30 or 32mm tire, not being ridden in mud, would be fine with mini-Vs. 

And that leads to another issue I think I need to get my head around, which is wheel changes (for road vs trail riding). Is that an issue with mini-Vs? Is it very different from road bikes where you can "open" and "close" the brakes very easily. I read something about adjusters to make it easier, but haven't been able to understand that properly. 

Lastly, wheels and rims. Generally, can you cyclocross on any road rim/wheel, say eastons, or kinlins? Do they take 32mm tires without a problem and are they fine with canit/mini-V brakes?

Really appreciate the help. I have never been anything but a roadie so please excuse the ignorance.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

dumalam said:


> Great. Thanks for the info. So I understand that a 30 or 32mm tire, not being ridden in mud, would be fine with mini-Vs.
> 
> And that leads to another issue I think I need to get my head around, which is wheel changes (for road vs trail riding). Is that an issue with mini-Vs? Is it very different from road bikes where you can "open" and "close" the brakes very easily. I read something about adjusters to make it easier, but haven't been able to understand that properly.
> 
> ...


No issues w/ road vs CX w/ the mini-V, no different than caliper or canti. There are quick releases on the mini-V to facilitate wheel changes, a carry over feature from V-brakes MTB days, where one had to be able to swap wheels. There aren't any clearance issues with tires up to 35mm, can probably do more, but I can't imagine need more than that for CX riding or racing, at the end of the day, the mini-V shouldn't be an issue with mud at all, I've not experienced it, and again, V's were used on MTBs for ages, and mud/clearance was rarely an issue.

You can easily run a 32mm CX tire on a standard road wheel, even up to 34/35. There are wider road rims coming to market, especially in the tubular flavor to make the most of the wider tire, for clinchers you'll be fine either way.


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

Cool. Thanks. I appreciate it. Now I just need to make the final decision and buy one.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I just recently put the TRP CX8.4s on my Kona Jake and went with Blackburn Cloudburst 700x45mm fenders and they fit with just enough room. I am currently running 28mm Gatorskins but have run 32mm Vittoria Cross XG Pros (without fenders) and still had tons of room. Can post some pics of the fenders, TRPs, and 28 Gators if you like.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Im riding the same brakes. Just installed them. Mine work great sep up properly. Couldnt tell you about wet/ muddy performance yet though. 

I get a little chatter from the rear brake. I need to "toe in" the pad but I havent had the balls to bend in my boss on my new(old) presidio.


----------

